# New tyres seem squishy??



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,
on me new to me camper the dealer fitted some "Firestone vanhawk" tyres as the old Michelin XC were out of date, wish he`d asked first would of had Agilis.

well here the delema 8O , the tyres are the right rating and max pressure at given load os 69psi compared to the "bullet hard XC`s " 80psi :lol: the tyre sidewalls look more squishy than the old XC`s no dowt due to lower pressure .

Has anyone gotten lower psi tyres like the Agilia and conti vanco 65psi max? and how do they look and ride? or should I just add some more air to 74psi rear as we always run heavy 3500-3600kg.

Yes I know it a lot but its a REnault so we have another 300kg to ply with :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
My Aviano runs conti's. 225x75x16. The recommended pressure is 80psi which I found gave a really harsh & skittish ride. I could get no sense out of 2 dealers who rang Fiat & still came up with 80psi.
I dropped them to 75psi & recently even on 1,300 mile trip on the dreadful roads in Southern Ireland it felt fine.
I may even try 70psi but at the moment all seems fine.
GC.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tyres*

You are fairly limited to around 65psi unless you have the high pressure valves?

Why bother with Agilis?

Firestone Vanhawks are a perfectly good tyre!

TM


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

cheers all :wink: ,
will run them at 69psi and see what happens, on my old,old van a bessacarr E705 had conti vanco fitted in Slovenia and they were scary  till scrubbed in and even then gave vage steering.

maybe its till I came out the stone age :lol: and trust in the new fangled generation tyres, BUT I swear by Michelins on the Car and Motorbike.


----------

